# Urgent: ACT Canberra Closes Nomination/Sponsorship System for Overseas Skilled Visa A



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

This is for those who were planning to ask the ACT Canberra for their nomination/sponsorship for a skilled visa:

Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination will not be accepted from overseas residents.

If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in 2017.

If you have an application for ACT nomination currently ‘in progress’, the application must be submitted, and payment made, before midnight tonight, 13 September 2016 (AEST). You must submit a complete application e.g. all supporting documents attached, as additional documentation will not be accepted after lodgement.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks. That was informative

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Veronika Hurbis said:


> This is for those who were planning to ask the ACT Canberra for their nomination/sponsorship for a skilled visa:
> 
> Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination will not be accepted from overseas residents.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify further, applications "in progress" but not completed before 13 September 2016 will not be accepted. Please see the revised announcement as below:

*Applicants living overseas*
Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in 2017.

*Applications 'in progress' but not completed before 13 September 2016 will not be accepted.*

Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys,,

Any idea when will they reopen in 2017?


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Usually in March 2017.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

billwong said:


> Usually in March 2017.


Thanks!


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

billwong said:


> Just to clarify further, applications "in progress" but not completed before 13 September 2016 will not be accepted. Please see the revised announcement as below:
> 
> *Applicants living overseas*
> Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in 2017.
> ...




ACT Migration Program closed to overseas applicants
Applicants living overseas

Effective 14 September 2016, applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in July 2017.

Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order. 
Canberra residents

This action does not affect Canberra based applicants. You are still able to apply for ACT nomination if you meet the nomination criteria.
Streamlined PhD nominations

The ACT will accept applications for streamlined nomination from ACT PhD alumni living overseas.


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Good day. Does anyone here is ready-ing (like me) for ACT re-opening in July 2017?


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

amourad said:


> Hi guys,,
> 
> Any idea when will they reopen in 2017?


I thought it will reopen in July 2017, as ACT official website mentioned:

"If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in July 2017. "

Please clarify.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. I need a favour I have submitted Pcc, Medicals about 100 days before and Spouse ielts about 40 days ago. How much time it will take for granting visa as I have been told by my agent that it will take max 3 months but now it has crossed that time limit. Can anyone suggest please


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Hi everyone. I need a favour I have submitted Pcc, Medicals about 100 days before and Spouse ielts about 40 days ago. How much time it will take for granting visa as I have been told by my agent that it will take max 3 months but now it has crossed that time limit. Can anyone suggest please


It should not be 3 months after all your documentation uploaded?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> It should not be 3 months after all your documentation uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hi thnx for rplying and they have asked for Form 80 again. I am so worried because i have already submitted that and nw i have again resubmitted. Any suggestions


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Just pray for their mercy

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

hi guys , can you tell me overseas candidates who have strong ties with canberra such as close family member, are they eligible to apply before JULY 2017? please advise further. i am referring to state sponsorship for 190 visa . please advise urgently. many thanks


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

*I dont have offer letter.*



chiffonscarf said:


> Good day. Does anyone here is ready-ing (like me) for ACT re-opening in July 2017?


Hi ,

I plan to apply EOI for ACT my breadown as 65 points with SS , Im graphic designer will i get invite . please clarify me.

Thanks.


----------



## iampriestwill (May 10, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I plan to apply EOI for ACT my breadown as 65 points with SS , Im graphic designer will i get invite . please clarify me.
> 
> Thanks.


Wow, i never realised i could find someone with exactly the same points as me, exactly the same profession and the same intended state. I hope to get an invite once i apply by July 2017 but my main concern is how to provide evidence of job vacancies in Canberra that do not require Australian Citizenship.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

iampriestwill said:


> Wow, i never realised i could find someone with exactly the same points as me, exactly the same profession and the same intended state. I hope to get an invite once i apply by July 2017 but my main concern is how to provide evidence of job vacancies in Canberra that do not require Australian Citizenship.




U can find the jobs on seek.com , gumtree. related to your field.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

